# Kitchen Tip of the Day....



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

An easy way to insure all your meatballs come out the same size...is to pat the meat mixture into a 1-inch thick square on waxed paper.

Cut the square into 1-inch cubes.

Dip your hands into water and gently roll the cubes into balls.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a wonderful tip not so much for pasta /meatballs but for hors d'overs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Munchn said:


> This is a wonderful tip not so much for pasta /meatballs but for hors d'overs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Munchn!
Want bigger balls....for pasta....cut bigger squares! :thumbup:


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow they are beautiful. I thought you were going to say you used a small scoop like you use for cookies.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes- small ice cream scoop works well


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Another neat idea. You are a treasure!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

docdot said:


> Another neat idea. You are a treasure!


lolololol.....docdot....I been called many things.......BUT none of them alluded to a treasure of any kind!......lolool


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

kjcipswich said:


> Wow they are beautiful. I thought you were going to say you used a small scoop like you use for cookies.


I "pinch" for cookie size! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Yes- small ice cream scoop works well


That it does!  :thumbup:


----------

